# Large haunt in Michigan selling all props



## Jeffnewc (Apr 17, 2009)

Huge Prop Sale. Animatronics, Lights, Scenes, Props, Costumes; 10,000 sq ft of props everything must go!

Location: Night Stalkers Haunted House 8484 State Street, Millington Michigan

Dates: Saturday April 23rd and Sat April 30th. Doors will Open at 11 am to 5 .

MUST RSVP to attend the [email protected] [email protected]. 

Cash ONLY sale. 

10,000 square foot haunt closing it's doors and want to sell off all props. All items are priced to sell including whole scenes if you arrive early enough. This is a great opportunity to get props that have been collected for the past 8 years YOU MUST RSVP to attend and again CASH only!

We will sell whole scenes to indivuals if they like. Or if they want they can buy piece per piece. Below is a listing of rooms:

1. Kithcen scene with walkthough fridge
2. Vampire room with stage and chair
3. Living room scene with lage table chairs numerous detail items large chandelier
4. Pipe room 
5. Dungeon with various props
6. Meat locker with body bags
7. Butcher room with various body parts
8. Scream room with static serial killers
9. Satanic room with large gargoyle
10. Clown room 
11. bathroom 
12. Living room with chairs, assorted props
13. Nurses station with fenced in area, desk, waiting area
14. Morgue 
15. Mad scientist lab Unit 70 table woman with snake rising out of her
16. Frankenstein room various props
17. Padded room with padded wall panels
18. Monster in the box room
19. Body holding area
20. Final room hospital room many lager server racks medical equipment

We also have numerous other props from other years in a back room along with a makeup/Hair stylist chair lighting, computers

All items are priced to move as we want to sell all items. 
Hope to see you there!

Jeff


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

How much for the body bags and what else is in your meat locker for sale? Any pics? email me [email protected]


----------



## Jeffnewc (Apr 17, 2009)

*Picture link*

Yes been collecting and running a 10,000 square foot haunt for 8 years and 11 posts lol. Although we made a lot of props over the years the time to document those with running the haunt made it impossible. maybe now that chapter is over we can share some with this community, it's been a fun ride but time to end it.

As far as pics goes here is a link to some 

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff408/jeffnewc/

Have fun looking.

Jeff


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Apr 3, 2011)

i have a question.. i am not looking to spend 300 hundred dollars on 1 thing, and i live in ohio but i am very interested in driving out and looking at what u have. Would it be worth it to come or is everything ur selling out of my price range?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres a link to the selling rules-

http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/92150-asking-price-now-required.html

Must have prices for anything your selling listed here.


----------



## Jeffnewc (Apr 17, 2009)

No most items will be priced to sell being very cheap as we do not want anything left. As far a listing prices the list would be huge and to price everything on here would take hours. If there is another area I need to post this let me know.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

How much for your body bags???


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Apr 3, 2011)

ill be there : )


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

(Moved since it's an announcement of a sale, not listing items to sell.)

ETA: Good luck!


----------

